# What size plow SnoWay for Jeep Cherokee is best?



## JollyGreen Gian (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm getting a snoway for my Cherokee and I have a choice of sizes. Whats Best?? No commercila just several driveways long ones


----------



## JollyGreen Gian (Dec 23, 2003)

*Every one is sold out!!*

Wow I ve been calling around and it seems everybody is sold out!! Bizzards are done for the season no Meyers left except for big trucks no westerns, fishers, they can get me a snoway but i have to wait a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

*Sno-Way*

I'd go with the 6'8" for that vehicle.


----------

